# Molt Trouble



## Frantic (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all, I just got my first mantises and the first one molted just fine. Took under an hour.. probably 20-30 minutes. The Other one however has been molting since about 7pm eastern yesterday. I saw he was still molting in the morning and it wasnt moving. It looked like the head was stuck...I figured mabe it suffocated. So I tapped the jar and it fell from where it was molting and still not moving... so I thought it died. So just not I went to throw it out and noticed it was alive. It got its head out but now it seems to be struggling with the arms and back legs. What should I do ? Should I try to hang it back up from its skin ? I got some glue that brushes on very finally so it definatey wont get on ne thing or the rest of the mantis. What do u guys think ? Thanks


----------



## Mantida (Mar 9, 2008)

Frantic said:


> Hey all, I just got my first mantises and the first one molted just fine. Took under an hour.. probably 20-30 minutes. The Other one however has been molting since about 7pm eastern yesterday. I saw he was still molting in the morning and it wasnt moving. It looked like the head was stuck...I figured mabe it suffocated. So I tapped the jar and it fell from where it was molting and still not moving... so I thought it died. So just not I went to throw it out and noticed it was alive. It got its head out but now it seems to be struggling with the arms and back legs. What should I do ? Should I try to hang it back up from its skin ? I got some glue that brushes on very finally so it definatey wont get on ne thing or the rest of the mantis. What do u guys think ? Thanks


Molting should take 15 minutes TOPS. Any longer means your mantis is a goner. And since this mantis was molting from yesterday, it was most definately stuck and probably will not survive. Sorry about your mantis!


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 9, 2008)

Frantic said:


> Hey all, I just got my first mantises and the first one molted just fine. Took under an hour.. probably 20-30 minutes. The Other one however has been molting since about 7pm eastern yesterday. I saw he was still molting in the morning and it wasnt moving. It looked like the head was stuck...I figured mabe it suffocated. So I tapped the jar and it fell from where it was molting and still not moving... so I thought it died. So just not I went to throw it out and noticed it was alive. It got its head out but now it seems to be struggling with the arms and back legs. What should I do ? Should I try to hang it back up from its skin ? I got some glue that brushes on very finally so it definatey wont get on ne thing or the rest of the mantis. What do u guys think ? Thanks


All you can really do is leave it be... helping it can just make things worse because they are very delicate during this period and we are so big in comparison it would be like using a backhoe to take someones jacket off. Molting is something they must do on their own. Misting the enclosure can help to increase the humidity and make the shedded skin softer, but do not spray the mantis directly, even with mist, as it can drown during this very vulnerable time. I would advise against introducing the mantis to any glues or other man made chemicals, as you never know whether it might be toxic to the poor little guy. Just have some patience, and hopefully it will pull through this ok.


----------



## Frantic (Mar 10, 2008)

Frantic said:


> Hey all, I just got my first mantises and the first one molted just fine. Took under an hour.. probably 20-30 minutes. The Other one however has been molting since about 7pm eastern yesterday. I saw he was still molting in the morning and it wasnt moving. It looked like the head was stuck...I figured mabe it suffocated. So I tapped the jar and it fell from where it was molting and still not moving... so I thought it died. So just not I went to throw it out and noticed it was alive. It got its head out but now it seems to be struggling with the arms and back legs. What should I do ? Should I try to hang it back up from its skin ? I got some glue that brushes on very finally so it definatey wont get on ne thing or the rest of the mantis. What do u guys think ? Thanks


Well.. looks like he got his arms free. So hopefully he can get the back legs free... he keeps putting his face the old skin...almost looks like hes eating it. Thanks for the replies.. what do u think his chances are now ?


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

I would say chances are very low. Once they new exoskeleton hardens they're stuck in that position.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 10, 2008)

Frantic said:


> Well.. looks like he got his arms free. So hopefully he can get the back legs free... he keeps putting his face the old skin...almost looks like hes eating it. Thanks for the replies.. what do u think his chances are now ?


Hope your mantis is okay.

Good luck,

Cheers!!

Khori


----------

